# Onkyo NR808 $720 or Onkyo NR708 $600?



## criss84 (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello peeps-

Trying to build my first HTS. Research points me in the direction of Onkyo. Building a 5.1 speaker system ($1000 range for speakers only) in my apartment and I cant decide between the 808 or 708 onkyo. Is the extra $120 bills worth it for the 808? Should I look at other names in this price range of $500-700?

Many thanks to everyone,

-Newbie


----------



## eyecatcher127 (May 9, 2006)

i believe you get component up conversion and a 3rd zone and a few more wpc. In my opinion I don't think you'll notice the difference.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would go with the TX-NR808. It offers a slightly more powerful amplifier section and is built on a much larger chassis. How important is 3D to you? I ask this because you could get a higher speced unit that is HDMI 1.3 rather than HDMI 1.4.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

That's up to you. The two major differences IMO is the extra (watts) and the video up conversion. If you are going to use efficient 89db + speakers , and since you live in an apartment , you may not need the extra power . of if you purchase power hungry speakers you may want the extra watts.


----------



## criss84 (Dec 29, 2010)

How important is 3D to you?

Not that important but if I ever purchased a new TV with that capability i'd like to utilize it.

As far as upconverison is this phenomenon really noticable from say going to a component to an HDMI?
Either way, my mindset is if Im spending $600 + on a reciever whats an extra 100 bucks if the value is there......

Lastly, as Ive been going through this research process I've found some pretty sweet deals on 'refurbished and/or reconditioned' onkyo 808 recievers knocking off as much as $150. Is this a risky way to go????

Many Thanks


----------



## mandtra (Aug 30, 2010)

The up conversion really isn't important to me as i only use HDMI from either sat or Bluray source , but the extra power is something i like. I would like to believe,that I could tell the difference in that many watts though. As far as Refurb products you will get different opinions here. You may never have a problem , or you may be one of the unlucky ones (like me)that has problems with refurbs. Just got mine back out of the shop yesterday, and have had problems from day one. For me , it was a bad decision, and I don't think I would buy a refurb again. Any brand can have a bad unit, but the VERY poor customer service from the manufacturer and from the retailer did it for me Just look up my thread on my exp .


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The thing is problems with an AVR right off the bat are not exclusive to B-Stock AVR's. There is not an AVR model out there that has been absolutely trouble free. Even Denon's 2000 Dollar AVR-4311 is suffering from a number of issues causing folks to return brand new units.

Especially in the HDMI era, there is simply not an AVR made that is 100% trouble free. Most people do not have issues, but they do occur. And this is saying nothing of Amplifier Stage issues, Pre Amp Stage failures, etc...
All B-Stocks entered service as A-Stocks and either needed Service or were thought to be defective due to user error when they actually were operating properly. Moreover, a high number of AVR's that do need repair are caused by loose connections causing shorts. That is the positive and negative parts of a connected Speaker Cable make contact while the AVR is on.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## SiNtEnEl (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm quite happy with my Onkyo 708, haven't any problems with it so far. It's powerful enough to drive my Klipsch speakers. I did not notice any difference with the up conversion when i tested the 808. So i basically went for better speakers then the extra watts on the 808, so i took the 708.

It's basically about what your budget and HT needs are.


----------

